# Whole Grain Pancakes



## bethzaring (Apr 17, 2006)

Here is a TNT recipe for whole grain pancakes.  Please note that the mixing technique is a bit different from regular pancakes.  This is a very forgiving recipe, you can not overmix the ingredients. They are a light tasty pancake.  My husband eats them plain, I smear on a bit of butter and maple syrup and when I have guests for breakfast, I offer fresh yogurt, sliced fruit, maple syrup, butter and/or my homemade wild black raspberry syrup.  This recipe makes 12 pancakes and I use a 1/3 cup measuring cup for the scoop.

Whole Wheat Buttermilk Pancakes

2 eggs
1 3/4 cup buttermilk
2 cups whole grain flours, any combination that strikes your fancy
1 t. baking soda
1 t. baking powder
1/2 t. salt

2 T. oil

in a smaller bowl, mix the flours, soda, powder and salt.  In a larger bowl, beat the two eggs and add the buttermilk, mix well.  Dump the dry ingredients into the wet ingredients. Stir until mixed. Add oil, stir again.  

Ladle onto hot griddle. When pancakes sides start to stiffen, or bubbles start to appear on the pancake, flip pancake over.  Serve immediately, or freeze for later enjoyment.

I currently am using 1 cup of whole wheat flour, 1/3 cup soy flour and 2/3 cup ground up oatmeal.... I am using soy flour only because I want to get it out of my freezer.  And I keep ground up oats in an oatmeal container, for the times I want to make chocolate chip cookies, my favorite ccc recipes calls for the ground oats.  You can use all whole wheat flour.  Or try 1 cup buckwheat flour and 1 cup ww flour.

As stated before, the mixing technique is a bit different, and this recipe does not call for any sugar in the pancakes.  I make these pancakes every Sat and Sun and whenever I have guests for breakfast.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for that recipe - I'll have to try it.

I have to say that the first (& so far the best) whole-grain pancakes I've had have been at IHOP.  They are FABULOUS.  I've never been a really big pancake fan, but even if I can't finish my whole-grain stack at IHOP, I always take what's left home - they're that good.


----------



## licia (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks. It sounds good and healthy too.  I make oatmeal pancakes sometime, but have never used whole grains in them.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 17, 2006)

does look good...gonna try it with whole wheat corn and rye mix...


----------



## Ripliancum (Apr 25, 2006)

That sounds really good, I think I'll try it for breakfast tomorow.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 26, 2006)

whoa Beth, what a great idea!!  We have many different flours in our pantry, buckwheat, yellow and white corn, chickpea, chestnut, farro etc. etc... and we love pancakes!!  Now we are inspired for a bunch of experiments


----------

